# Mario Badescu Silver Powder?



## Fataliya (Mar 22, 2009)

Silver Powder

I ran across this while Googling something that someone here used in a FOTD. Has anyone used it? The reviews seem too good to be true, so I figured I'd ask here.

It says it unclogs pores, and then shrinks them to the point of invisibility. I've never heard of it before.


----------



## lara (Mar 22, 2009)

I use Silver Powder all the time, it's brilliant. When you say someone used in their FOTD, do you mean as a skin prep or as a cosmetic? If it's the latter, then wow, that's one of the more creative abuses of the product I've ever heard of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The trick to success is knowing how to use it properly. The instructions on the tub aren't the best, so I have my own way of applying it that works wonders.


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_I use Silver Powder all the time, it's brilliant. When you say someone used in their FOTD, do you mean as a skin prep or as a cosmetic? If it's the latter, then wow, that's one of the more creative abuses of the product I've ever heard of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The trick to success is knowing how to use it properly. The instructions on the tub aren't the best, so I have my own way of applying it that works wonders._

 
Actually, I was Googling Sana pore putty (that was used in the FOTD), and while reading someone's blog on it, they mentioned Silver Powder. When I Googled that, the link above showed up.

Yes, my Google tangients really ARE that weird, lol.

So does this stuff really do what it says? I have large pores on my nose, chin (my chin is to the point where they stick out. Ugh. My Buff Puff is my best friend), and I'm getting them on my cheeks near the sides of my nose. The MoM is working so far, but I'm always on the lookout for alternatives in case one doesn't work anymore.

I really want a facial/extraction, but don't know where to even START looking.


----------



## ashk36 (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_I use Silver Powder all the time, it's brilliant. When you say someone used in their FOTD, do you mean as a skin prep or as a cosmetic? If it's the latter, then wow, that's one of the more creative abuses of the product I've ever heard of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The trick to success is knowing how to use it properly. The instructions on the tub aren't the best, so I have my own way of applying it that works wonders._

 
Well...aren't ya gonna share your secret technique to make this stuff do it's job? I'm curious to know!


----------



## Viva (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_The trick to success is knowing how to use it properly. The instructions on the tub aren't the best, so I have my own way of applying it that works wonders._

 
What's the secret?


----------

